# VW Golf MK6 - Passion!!



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

So we've got a thread for the MK7 discussing what we reckon to that, but I thought I'd start (BORE) you all with a MK6 one to share our thoughts about anything related to it. 

I know there are a few guys here that have MK6's - DW58, Avanti, Golf-Fan-Boy & myself (soon to be in September!)

I've always considered the Golf to be a large car & it does seem surprising that given the latest one, they have brought out a 1.2 for it. :doublesho  Sorry but that's just wrong IMO, for a heavyish car it doesn't seem feasible putting such a small engine under it. 
The 'old' 1.4 engine was a bit of a gamble putting that out on the market, but it proved to be a good seller but even more so now especially now that the new 1.4 units are TSI's! :thumb:

I really like how Vag have made the front/noses of most of the car range now look 'samey' with their curved headlights & chunky grill - I like that move. 

In terms of what trims do I like - that's gotta be the 'Match' & 'GTD'. They are both decently equipped as standard whilst the 'GTD' looks more sporty with it's subtle but striking bodykit.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

No offence but why are we reviewing an old car thats been out a while?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Well because I am obsessed with the MK6!! :lol: 

But seriously, it's partly because I've just ordered one & wanted to get into the 'nitty gritty' in depth talk about them.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> No offence but why are we reviewing an old car thats been out a while?


No offence, but you're not are you. 
I opened the thread because I thought it had something to do with the wax - it doesn't personally interest me (my mrs has a Mk V) but each to their own and that.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

johnnyguitar said:


> No offence, but you're not are you.
> I opened the thread because I thought it had something to do with the wax - it doesn't personally interest me (my mrs has a Mk V) but each to their own and that.


Yes, I have seriously ordered a new 3dr 1.4 TSI 'Match' which I should be getting in September.

I really like the car & that's all that matters, hence why I bought it.

I opened the thread to talk about the car with other enthusiasts, not to talk about the wax.

The Golf has always been branded 'boring' but me being biased doesn't see i that way - it's subtle but fast.....providing you get the right engine.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Yes, I have seriously ordered a new 3dr 1.4 TSI 'Match' which I should be getting in September.
> 
> I really like the car & that's all that matters, hence why I bought it.


Not you, you do what you want - I'm sure Paintmaster wasn't having a dig but whether you like Golfs or golf isn't really anybody else's concern. If you want to start a thread about something else, whether we all already know about it or not, is up to you as far as I am concerned.
And FWIW, when I saw the word "Passion", I thought you'd used it to wax your new car.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i cannot help think the same the 1.2 hmm...


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Well because I am obsessed with the MK6!! :lol:
> 
> But seriously, it's partly because I've just ordered one & wanted to get into the 'nitty gritty' in depth talk about them.


ah ok wasn't been funny lol. Nice looking car but to be honest I was a bit disappointed when they first came out as it just looked like a face lifted mk 5. I would have one though


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The golf has always been lardy but I don't think the 1.2 s a bad choice. Personally I think the match is the pick of the range as an all rounder, it has enough toys to keep most people happy. The gti is the ultimate golf, yes the r is quicker but not by much and if you had the money it's the one to go for. The gtd is just a marketing gimmick to see diesel gti's

The front is the best bit on the mk6 the back on the mk5 was better. Personally I wouldn't buy a golf, it's typically German well built but a little bit boring. Flaws give a car character


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

johnnyguitar said:


> Not you, you do what you want - I'm sure Paintmaster wasn't having a dig but whether you like Golfs or golf isn't really anybody else's concern. If you want to start a thread about something else, whether we all already know about it or not, is up to you as far as I am concerned.


Look, I have started this thread to chat enthusiastically about the Golf because I like it & as already stated, other guys here have one too so that must mean they like the Golf if they're driving one? 

You didn't have to start digging your claws into this thread, especially when you've nothing constructive to say - as far as I'm concerned it's criticism from you. Paintmaster was simply stating that it was an existing model more-or-less, but you making it sound like it's bad to start a topic about something you really like.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Look, I have started this thread to chat enthusiastically about the Golf because I like it & as already stated, other guys here have one too so that must mean they like the Golf if they're driving one?


I was trying to defend your reason for starting your thread, but you carry on and jump to any conclusion you wish.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Look, I have started this thread to chat enthusiastically about the Golf because I like it & as already stated, other guys here have one too so that must mean they like the Golf if they're driving one?
> 
> You didn't have to start digging your claws into this thread, especially when you've nothing constructive to say - as far as I'm concerned it's criticism from you. Paintmaster was simply stating that it was an existing model more-or-less, but you making it sound like it's bad to start a topic about something you really like.


chill mate I don't think jonguitar was having a go infact he was sticking up for you


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

johnnyguitar said:


> I was trying to defend your reason for starting your thread, but you carry on and jump to any conclusion you wish.


I know you were.

When I used 'Passion' on the title, this was meant to hint that it was for Golf lovers. It wasn't even in the 'detailing chat' section so most people would know that it was gonna be a boring thread (to them) from a Golf fanatic since it was in the Motoring section.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I know you were.
> 
> When I used 'Passion' on the title, this was meant to hint that it was for Golf lovers. It wasn't even in the 'detailing chat' section so most people would know that it was gonna be a boring thread (to them) from a Golf fanatic since it was in the Motoring section.


I am a golf fan mate I'veowned 4 of them in the 12 years I've been driving. All mk 3 though so not sure your interested in that mk . Like I said the mk6 although smart and better built wasn't too far from the mk5 in terms of looks. Some look ace some don't. I like the gtd with the smoked lights. Id also have them cool looking led rear lights.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> I am a golf fan mate I've owned 4 of them in the 12 years I've been driving. All mk 3 though so not sure your interested in that mk . Like I said the mk6 although smart and better built wasn't too far from the mk5 in terms of looks. Some look ace some don't. I like the gtd with the smoked lights. Id also have them cool looking led rear lights.


Nice one mate, you can never go wrong with a Golf! 

I didn't realise you'd had 4 of them all MK3 too - they must have been good if you had 4, haha. Not really interested in MK3 but MK6 is the one for me.

I do think the latest one is more 'fresh' looking & smarter, but I do think it is very debatable (as you said) whether the MK6 really is just a facelifted MK5.......personally I think it is.

I really love the interiors of the new one, to me they have got that spot on....perfect infact.

The GTD with the smoked lights is the shizz - always a winner! :thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Nice one mate, you can never go wrong with a Golf!
> 
> I didn't realise you'd had 4 of them all MK3 too - they must have been good if you had 4, haha. Not really interested in MK3 but MK6 is the one for me.
> 
> ...


Yeah all 3s the best was my 16vabf spot on car. Solid, easy to work on etc just seen a pic of the 7 n I preference the 6 lol but then not seen one in the flesh yet.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I do think it is very debatable (as you said) whether the MK6 really is just a facelifted MK5.......personally I think it is.


No debate about it - it is / was - even VW admit to it, simply a rehashed Mk5 that was developed to be cheaper to manufacture - not by reducing quality by reducing build time, they nearly halved build time by ensuring that more sub-assemblies could be built up remotely and simply bolted in


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank god someone round here knows what they are talking about.

The MK6 was purely a time excersise in to get them built as quickly as they can and out the door.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

No offence mate, you seem a decent lad but there are plenty of golf orientated forums out there - detailing worlds more of a general forum & concentrates on waxes etc,

I bum e46 bmw's and i've had 9 of them but i wouldnt' start a worshiping thread on here


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

andy665 said:


> No debate about it - it is / was - even VW admit to it, simply a rehashed Mk5 that was developed to be cheaper to manufacture - not by reducing quality by reducing build time, they nearly halved build time by ensuring that more sub-assemblies could be built up remotely and simply bolted in


Interesting.

It's almost like they don't/didn't care about the MK6 and were 'mass-producing' basically a rehashed model. 



Grizzle said:


> The MK6 was purely a time excersise in to get them built as quickly as they can and out the door.


Agreed- but it does look better & sleeker than the MK5 IMO.



jay_bmw said:


> No offence mate, you seem a decent lad but there are plenty of golf orientated forums out there - detailing worlds more of a general forum & concentrates on waxes etc,
> 
> I bum e46 bmw's and i've had 9 of them but i wouldnt' start a worshiping thread on here


Point taken mate, but when you are passionate about something you just wanna shout it from the rooftops & talk to death about it. 

Have yourself a search around the forum & I think you'll see that there are many more 'worshippers' out there who have posted about a specific car on here, so no need to say that to me!  :thumb:

And for your information, I am already on a few of the Golf nuthouse forums! :lol:


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

I've had lots of vw's now, but was put off last time by the small engine so opted for a bmw 1 series mk 2 which is a 116i but the last efficient dynamics are now a 2.0L engine. Much better IMO.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

I still have my 2005 owned from new 2.0 and had loads of problems all fixed under warranty, abs esp ebd fail replaced and reprogrammed, new strg rack lower crossmember, front wishbones, new stereo, interior lighting problems, new rear vw badge because of corrosion, now the airbag lght has come on. only 56k from new. :-( getting annoyed now.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Just to correct you on a minor point:



> other guys here have one too so that must mean they like the Golf if they're driving one?


I had one and the novelty soon wore off. Soon as the 'it's a brand new car' feeling wore off I found it boring and ungainly, with none of the mild agility that my Mk5 GTi displayed.

The GTD may be different, but the rest of the range seemed so much more 'average' than I had expected.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Point taken mate, but when you are passionate about something you just wanna shout it from the rooftops & talk to death about it.
> 
> ...


Wasn't having a dig mate, was just trying to offer constructive advice, i think you'd get better reasoning for the 1.2 engine from a golf orientated forum, that's all


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

j3ggo said:


> I still have my 2005 owned from new 2.0 and had loads of problems all fixed under warranty, abs esp ebd fail replaced and reprogrammed, new strg rack lower crossmember, front wishbones, new stereo, interior lighting problems, new rear vw badge because of corrosion, now the airbag lght has come on. only 56k from new. :-( getting annoyed now.


/annoy Grizzle mode 

Certainly sounds well made.

\annoy Grizzle mode.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Your not just obssesed with MK6 as your a Golf Fan and when the new MK7 hits the shores your obssesion will move up a gear, glad you get excitted about the MK6 just the type of car to get many people excitted riliable and safe what more could you want, well i could go on but hey whatever floats your boat


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

A friend has a Mk6 Golf, a 140bhp TD sport model. Uh, it's a car, drives ok, but he reckons it's boooorinng! Haveing been a passenger I can see why. Does everything well, but it's like white goods! Can't see the fascination myself, a car that has set it self up as the go to, the safe, bland family car doesn't really deserve such adulation!


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I have a mk5 golf and went to look at the mk6 and thought that the build quality was worse. 

Mate worked at VW and he said that VW couldnt sell the mk5 at a sufficient profit compared to its ompetition which suggests to me that the older model was better made than the mk6.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

GP Punto said:


> Mate worked at VW and he said that VW couldnt sell the mk5 at a sufficient profit compared to its ompetition which suggests to me that the older model was better made than the mk6.


No. The issue was the way it was made - production efficiency.

The Mk7 will take this a big step further using the new platform that the Audi A3 is using.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

roscopervis said:


> A friend has a Mk6 Golf, a 140bhp TD sport model. Uh, it's a car, drives ok, but he reckons it's boooorinng! Haveing been a passenger I can see why. Does everything well, but it's like white goods! Can't see the fascination myself, a car that has set it self up as the go to, the safe, bland family car doesn't really deserve such adulation!


my wife had one of these as a company (140TD), the most exciting thing about it was.... um.... arriving at the destination.

sorry the golf is not my cup of tea, although it was easier to get the back end to step out than my Focus.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

OvlovMike said:


> I had one and the novelty soon wore off. Soon as the 'it's a brand new car' feeling wore off I found it boring and ungainly, with none of the mild agility that my Mk5 GTi displayed.
> 
> The GTD may be different, but the rest of the range seemed so much more 'average' than I had expected.


But doesn't that normally happen with any brand new car, the novelty soon wears off, not just the Golf?

I think perhaps that the higher up the range of the Golf, from say 'Match' onwards it's 'decent' - although saying that, the 'GT' is more expensive & is a step higher in trim from the 'Match' & that has _less_ kit! 



Derekh929 said:


> Your not just obssesed with MK6 as your a Golf Fan and when the new MK7 hits the shores your obssesion will move up a gear, glad you get excitted about the MK6 just the type of car to get many people excitted riliable and safe what more could you want, well i could go on but hey whatever floats your boat


Haha - well put! 

At the moment (from the Spy shots) of the MK7, I aint too keen on it at the moment, but it may grow on me once I see one in the flesh.

It's not just because the Golf is reliable 7 safe that I went for it, I think they look great & have a slight subtle hint of sportiness about them (maybe that's just me?)



roscopervis said:


> A friend has a Mk6 Golf, a 140bhp TD sport model. Uh, it's a car, drives ok, but he reckons it's boooorinng! Haveing been a passenger I can see why. Does everything well, but it's like white goods! Can't see the fascination myself, a car that has set it self up as the go to, the safe, bland family car doesn't really deserve such adulation!


Very well mate, your opinion but tell him to put his foot down in it next time - you'd maybe change your thoughts on the performance side then! :lol: 



Dixondmn said:


> my wife had one of these as a company (140TD), the most exciting thing about it was.... um.... arriving at the destination.
> 
> sorry the golf is not my cup of tea, although it was easier to get the back end to step out than my Focus.


:lol:

It's just another car to you then?!  :lol:

Ach, it depends on the spec you get, the 'GT' model I suspect your talking about from your description aint a bad engine - it's punchy & receptive.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Well I love my GTD. 

I think it's a combination of its looks, specs and the mid range grunt that the engine gives. 

A lot of cars these days are 'safe' designs and very rarely put a smile on your face.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Buck said:


> Well I love my GTD.
> 
> I think it's a combination of its looks, specs and the mid range grunt that the engine gives.
> 
> *A lot of cars these days are 'safe' designs and very rarely put a smile on your face*.


like... emm....

A Golf??


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Very well mate, your opinion but tell him to put his foot down in it next time - you'd maybe change your thoughts on the performance side then! :lol:
> 
> :lol:


Nah, coming from a tuned 200sx, it just isn't that fast. I think you need to experience a proper performance car!


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

roscopervis said:


> Nah, coming from a tuned 200sx, it just isn't that fast. I think you need to experience a proper performance car!


And so it begins lol..

different kind of speed, torques for different peoples driving styles and the roads they drive on day to day lol. one car might not be fast for you, but will be fast for others.  hence someone who drives an even quicker car would think your 200sx is slow but people who own a normal car will think your sx is mental fast. So its a non win debate in my view there is no right or wrong answer


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

I accidentally bought my MkV gt sport. It's a 140, tsi, dsg.....so the worst of all apparently.

The dsg box was broken when I got it (thanks to help on here it was sorted).

I say accidentally as I had a polo my wife hated and I found boring. Chopped it in one day on a whim.

The golf is fun, well put together and very comfy. It's no Ferrari but then it didn't cost the same.

I wouldn't say it was white goods, that's harsh, but it does depend in what model you get I guess but that goes for any car.

The op is excited and so he should be. I've only ever had one new car and I get it. I think it's a bit unfair if you can't add anything positive or constructive to keep telling him he's made a mistake and asking why he is keen on it. Most cars are pretty dull anyway.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> But doesn't that normally happen with any brand new car, the novelty soon wears off, not just the Golf?


Nope, Megane GT, RenaultSport Clio, Smart Roadster-Coupe, all either brand new or weeks from it, and none of them lost their appeal in the way the Golf did. Ask Russ - he detailed it when I first had it and I loved it, a month or so later I'd had enough of the lack of amusement and feedback and wanted shot of it. Left my job because I couldn't stand the bloody thing.

White goods is a shade harsh - that's Kia and Hyundai. Beige goods, maybe.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> like... emm....
> 
> A Golf??


Yep that's right!:lol:

I do like the GTD though - so different to the other Golfs I drove. Trouble was after I'd test driven the GTD I couldn't go back to the others.

I've had it nearly two years now and thinking of changing but to what?!

Not sure true "smile" cars are within my reach or justifiable cash wise.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Buck said:


> I've had it nearly two years now and thinking of changing but to what?!


MK7 GTD? If/when they are produced of course!


----------

